# Latest Pic



## Road Dog (Jan 23, 2013)

Took a pic of these the other day.


----------



## epackage (Jan 23, 2013)

Love the embossing on that Pepsin...


----------



## sandchip (Jan 23, 2013)

That's a couple of fine lookers there.


----------



## PhilaJDH (Jan 23, 2013)

Always love your bottles Rory. The really clean ones look like they're made of ice. Very nice.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 26, 2013)

[] Yep the older and cruder they get, the better I like em. great bottles, thanks for sharing.......


----------



## Stardust (Feb 11, 2013)

Road Dog, you must have one Beautiful
 Collection! I enjoy each bottle you post.
 Thanks ~


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice Rory,I would like to see your collection one day in person.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 12, 2013)

Bravo to you also Rory!


----------

